# Help with fees



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I shall apologise now for my silly question

We are now in process of sending forms and applications off for permanent residence to Canada. However Im sorting out the fees now, we are doing on my partner skilled federal and we are both wanting to work there. On the fees do I just do the standard $550 for partner $550 for me and then $150 for our son? Now does the $550 include working there or do I need to add the $150 each for work permits including extensions!?

I'm so confused :/


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Anyone?


Its the Canada Day long weekend, so perhaps those that can help are away camping or something, maybe tomorrow will bring some answers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lianth2009 said:


> I shall apologise now for my silly question
> 
> We are now in process of sending forms and applications off for permanent residence to Canada. However Im sorting out the fees now, we are doing on my partner skilled federal and we are both wanting to work there. On the fees do I just do the standard $550 for partner $550 for me and then $150 for our son? Now does the $550 include working there or do I need to add the $150 each for work permits including extensions!?
> 
> I'm so confused :/


For PRs it's $550 for each of you and $150 per child under 22 years of age. If you are granted PR status you do not require work permits.

Fee schedule for Citizenship and Immigration Services


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> For PRs it's $550 for each of you and $150 per child under 22 years of age. If you are granted PR status you do not require work permits.
> 
> Fee schedule for Citizenship and Immigration Services


It's me again, and I am also confused as to the correct fees.

As a Canadian citizen, I will be sponsoring my wife (who is over 22!!) for a PR visa - what do I pay please? Is she simply the "Principal Applicant" at a fee of CA$475, PLUS CA$75 for the application fee? Is that it?

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> It's me again, and I am also confused as to the correct fees.
> 
> As a Canadian citizen, I will be sponsoring my wife (who is over 22!!) for a PR visa - what do I pay please? Is she simply the "Principal Applicant" at a fee of CA$475, PLUS CA$75 for the application fee? Is that it?
> 
> Many thanks


To the best of my knowledge, yes for a total of $550


----------



## BobMc (Aug 16, 2011)

umm interesting I'm struggling with the fees too, I'm sposnoring under family class, so Appl $75, Principal Applicant (wife or me?) $475 + two children $150 ea. am I right, does she also need to apply for PR status too adding an additional $490 or is that included in the family sponsorship class


----------

